# My Alaskan Klee Kai girls!



## PrinceTheBetta (Nov 21, 2015)

I got my Diamond (black and white) and Crystal (white) from a hobby breeder that was extremely close to me! The best $4000 spent haha, they are my dream pups and I'm currently loving dressing them up, they're sisters so they get a long really well!  The 3rd photo is them with a friend of mine's dog who's 10 years old! They love playing with him.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

OMG it's an AKK!! How did you get your hand on them?? They're hard to find! Where do you live?

Note: my black-and-white Husky is called Diamond too  but it's a he haha


----------



## PrinceTheBetta (Nov 21, 2015)

Seren27 said:


> OMG it's an AKK!! How did you get your hand on them?? They're hard to find! Where do you live?
> 
> Note: my black-and-white Husky is called Diamond too  but it's a he haha


Awwww! Yep it is an AKK! My friend knew someone who is a hobby breeder of AKK, and the original price for one of them was like $3500 but my close friend got the breeder to lower it as a special price of $2000, so I thought I'd use the deal the breeder gave me to buy both of them! (A hobby breeder is a breeder who likes to breed as an enjoyment and also train them and socialize them, and want their puppies to be in good care not just sell them just to get money from it.) I live in Virginia, and the breeder was in Washington! I know of some AKK's for sale though! If you'd want to know, just contact me.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

PrinceTheBetta said:


> Awwww! Yep it is an AKK! My friend knew someone who is a hobby breeder of AKK, and the original price for one of them was like $3500 but my close friend got the breeder to lower it as a special price of $2000, so I thought I'd use the deal the breeder gave me to buy both of them! (A hobby breeder is a breeder who likes to breed as an enjoyment and also train them and socialize them, and want their puppies to be in good care not just sell them just to get money from it.) I live in Virginia, and the breeder was in Washington! I know of some AKK's for sale though! If you'd want to know, just contact me.


Yea they do go for that much. Only shows they're from a breeder that actually cares though because low prices attract irresponsible owners. And no I'm not really looking for another dog now (lies, I am. But living conditions say otherwise) but I just thought that it's cool how you found a rare breed


----------



## PrinceTheBetta (Nov 21, 2015)

Seren27 said:


> Yea they do go for that much. Only shows they're from a breeder that actually cares though because low prices attract irresponsible owners. And no I'm not really looking for another dog now (lies, I am. But living conditions say otherwise) but I just thought that it's cool how you found a rare breed


Ah okay! I just love dogs with like wolf markings, it's like having a wolf as a pet, and still be loving and sooo cute!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Haha yeah with a personality to match too I suppose


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

OMG they're so fluffy! @[email protected]


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

thekinetic said:


> OMG they're so fluffy! @[email protected]



You remind me of this.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Sooooooo cute!!!! I love Alaskan klee kai dogs! I would love to have one but they're so rare. :/


----------

